# make a big file as big as u want... bigger than digit fan



## the.kaushik (Aug 11, 2006)

am a regular reader of digit but i joined this forum yesterday..

this is a very good goin forum and i liked it..

this month i read the digit and i found peoples doing lot to waste the b/w.. some person even renames prons as important software and upload them.. good idea boss.  here is some thing more.. atleat the person downloading at above case will get a pron stuff but the method i am stating will surely make him crush his head on wall..

creating a huge file with nothing 

ya am true.. 

you can create a file of any size using nothing more than what's supplied with Windows. Start by converting the desired file size into hexadecimal notation. You can use the Windows Calculator in Scientific mode do to this. Suppose you want a file of 1 million bytes. Enter 1000000 in the calculator and click on the Hex option to convert it (1 million in hex is F4240.) Pad the result with zeroes at the left until the file size reaches eight digits—000F4240.

Now open the command prompt window by entering cmd in the Start menu's Run dialog; in  Enter the command DEBUG BIGFILE.DAT and ignore the File not found message. Type RCX and press Enter. Debug will display a colon prompt. Enter the last four digits of the hexadecimal number you calculated (4240, in our example) and press enter. Type RBX and press Enter, then enter the first four digits of the hexadecimal size (000F, in our example) and press enter. Enter W for Write and Q for Quit in capitals. You've just created a 1-million-byte file using Debug. Of course you can create a file of any desired size using the same technique.

now create a file bigger than the number of digit fans an upload..


*EDITED: Copy pasting stuff and passing it off as your own is not allowed. Post the source if you are copy-pasting it from somewhere.
Source

Cody.*


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2006)

hmm.... good but useless


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 11, 2006)

thats wat it is made for


----------



## blueshift (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks kaushik. good for fooling friends.I will try it later.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 12, 2006)

good one..............


----------



## go4saket (Aug 12, 2006)

You know what, people who do such things are called psychos... I guess you are one of them... Use your knowladge for something creative abd not distructive... If I would have been a Mod in this forum, I would have banned you immediately. Imagine the pain that you will feel when you download a 1 GB file and find stupid or no stuff in it.... Should happen with you...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 12, 2006)

u r pshycho. damn u.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 12, 2006)

[sarcasm]
Great! We need more people like you on p2p networks!
[/sarcasm]


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 12, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> You know what, people who do such things are called psychos... I guess you are one of them... Use your knowladge for something creative abd not distructive... If I would have been a Mod in this forum, I would have banned you immediately. Imagine the pain that you will feel when you download a 1 GB file and find stupid or no stuff in it.... Should happen with you...



some people really sucks.. if u want to learn u can learn from this also..

u require a brain to do so.. if u don like u don need to post.. if u want to make a forum then contact me i will show u how to do and become moderator over there..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 12, 2006)

Dude, watch what you say. 

First of all you post something that almost entirely useless and will definitely add to the misery of anyone downloading something thinking it to be a genuine file. 

Secondly you go ahead and copy-paste stuff without properly crediting it.

And finally you try to flame others who do not follow your train of thought.

You are under the scanner now.


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 12, 2006)

sorry yar ctrl_alt_del, i used the word.. but wont u get anngry if sokme one says you "psychos" why din u told the person any thin.. 

and for the info.. the part is properly told and i tried it.. i kno the importance posting here and i din got it from the source u provided..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 12, 2006)

Generally, flaming will be the last option for me if someone crticises me. However, here there seems to be a valid point. You yourself have conceeded the fact that it will be a hell lot of headache for anyone who downloads the file taking it to be genuine one. So you can't shake off the responsibilty of propagating something that can be misused. 

Then again, claiming that its not a copy-paste job isn't going to earn you any brownie points considering the whole text is a carbon copy of what the artcile says in the link that I provided. Agreed you may not have copied it from the link I provided but its certainly a copy-paste affair, from some other online article on some other site. Accept your mistakes and all is forgiven. Try to bluff through and you wont know what hit you.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 13, 2006)

so finally the.kaushik is a pshycho......

bcoz this is stupid thread as u will firstly make a big file..then upload..****

nothing meaningful at all !! 

sorry kaushik but wht i said is true for u ....


----------



## shivkumar (Aug 13, 2006)

thanks the.kaushik, i just played a prank on my friend, he was amazed
good one ................


----------



## go4saket (Aug 13, 2006)

Another One.... Ha...

BTW the.kaushik, its your act that defines you and you have well defined yourself... I really feel sorry for people like you...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 13, 2006)

well u can make a file like of 30 gigs n then compress it using bzip n show that you compressed a 30 GIG file to 10 kb . ( btw i've done it )


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 13, 2006)

wow...is it. i will try


----------



## delivi (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey comeon guys dont blame kaushik. This can be used in making CD's and DVD's with copy protection. Nothing is useless friends. We can make something out of it.


----------



## amit_at_stg (Aug 13, 2006)

how ?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 14, 2006)

delivi said:
			
		

> Hey comeon guys dont blame kaushik. This can be used in making CD's and DVD's with copy protection. Nothing is useless friends. We can make something out of it.



As far as I know, this kind of stuff is used as filler to bloat up the size of the software so that it is able to fill up a whole DVD or CD. This is done so that the p2p netwroks are clogged with high data size when the actual software is no bigger than 1gb, while rest of the DVD space being hogged by the filler data. This is mainly done in case of Game DVDs so that anyone wanting to downloaded a pirated copy would be discouraged by the big file size. Thats why sometimes you will find games that originally were 4+Gb but are availaible on p2p networks as only 600Mb.

*To All: No more personal attacks on Kaushik. I have already talked with him and the issue has been sorted out. No more labelling him as "psycho" or for that matter anything else. Lets keep the thread on track and try to find out something constructive out of this rather then indulge in personal attacks that would just force us to delete the thread. From now on, any posts that's a flame on this thread will be deleted without any notification.*


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 14, 2006)

well this trick is also used to fill up the space left on a (pirated) console game cd so that it may work with it . like in a dreamcast the cd must be full or it won't work .


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 14, 2006)

wooohoo!!!
mods r becomin HOT nowadays........hope this is not deleted...

if there is n option to create such a file it means it must have some use......the developers r not fools i.e. the ppl @ Microsoft


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 15, 2006)

kool info. but as said earlier it is something that will create more pain than gain.

anyhoo, what is the 'DEBUG' command for anyway?


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 15, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> kool info. but as said earlier it is something that will create more pain than gain.
> 
> anyhoo, what is the 'DEBUG' command for anyway?



Debug is a MS-DOS command which can be used to enter machine language into the computer either to create programs or test computer peripherals by receiving back various computer machine code.

check this for more details: *www.computerhope.com/rdebug.htm


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 15, 2006)

Tell me is there is any method by which we can reduce the file size? THat is if a file is say 10MB, the computer should identify it as only say 5MB. Is that possible?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 15, 2006)

^ even if u do it then the rest of data would be considered as free space and overwritten....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 16, 2006)

This method is useful to save some disk space at hand, so when you reallly run out of space, just delete this and go. Just don't put files like these to download anywhere.

I know that you can put a limit on drive space to be used but still this is a good one.


----------

